# What is Lucy?



## LucyIsHome (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone! My family just adopted this cutie pie in February, her name is Lucy. We live up in the north east but she is originally from Little Rock, left outside and abandoned for almost two weeks before she was picked up by a shelter. My family was told that she was a dachshund mix but that just didn't really seem all that right. She's a bit too big. She's 25 pounds. 

Anyways we brought her on vacation with us to Georgia and we had SEVERAL people tell us she looked like a Vizsla puppy but our vet informed us she's almost two years old. We had never heard of Vizslas before this trip but after looking into it, we realized that she does fit a lot of the characteristics. She has the same colored nails, eyes and nose as her coat, she's energetic, affectionate and loves to borrow under the covers. I've read that dwarfism is often found in vizslas and was curious if any of you would think she is a dwarf vizsla or simply a mix. Any thoughts? Any help would be appreciated!!!
attached are her pictures!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm seeing dachshund in there for sure in the face and length. The ears aren't exactly doxie though.

Have you considered one of those doggie DNA tests? I know there are some out there for around $50-75 that may provide some answers for you about what else may be mixed in there.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She's a cutie! I also see dachshund in her more than vizsla. My sister has a dachshund mix and I've noticed he has a lot in common with vizlslas--high energy level, very affectionate, loves to sleep under the covers, preferably where least comfortable for the human, and he even points sometimes. He'll be a year old next month and weighs around 22lbs. I bet he'll get to where Lucy is in another year. The latest guess on his dad's breed is a Staffordshire bull terrier, as he's very muscled, not as sleek as your girl. Is she really vocal? 
Here a couple pics, one at around 3 weeks old and another from tonight.


----------



## LucyIsHome (May 27, 2013)

she isn't all that vocal except for when one of us (me, my mom or my dad) leaves she begins to cry. She is so high energy. I take her on two or three long walks a day usually along with a short jog every night and she still is like the energizer bunny and she loves playing with other dogs. We love her so much she fits our outdoor active lifestyle very well! It was just strange because vizsla's aren't very popular in MA where we live. I've never heard of them before we brought her on vacation down to Georgia where everyone was saying how much she reminded them of their vizslas. We're definitely going to do a blood test done to see what kind of breeds she is when we go into the vets!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Lucy looks like a dachshund to me, very cute one though! Good on you to rescue her! 
I think there are a lot more breeds out there that has similar behaviours as the vizsla also there's quite a few with the same colour scheme. 

I have never heard of dwarfism in vizslas to be honest but what it might mean that their sizes can vary from quite small to quite large. Like my girl is only 17kg at 18 months old others 6 months old vizslas are already heavier than her. She was the smallest in the litter though. 

Enjoy this new addition to your family, I'm sure Lucy will bring many happy moments to your life.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Complete cutie! I've never heard of dwarfism in Vizslas either but as Adrino said the size can be quite variable. We met a lovely male Vizsla on Saturday who was 4 years old and just a smidge bigger than our girl who is just over 6 months, couldn't believe it! We also meet another female Vizsla who is about 6 or 7 and is really tiny compared to what you would imagine full grown looks like.

I see a lot of daschund in lovely Lucy. You sound like the perfect loving home she deserves, well done! Let us know when you get the results!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Lucy is a cutie pie. I don't see any vizsla in her, just a sweet doxy mix. 

I have seen a dwarf vizsla, IMHO this is not one at all.


----------

